# Hospitalized Bedrest due to low amniotic fluid



## starrbabes

Hi all,

I haven't been on here in forever, but thought I'd post about what's happening to me lately in hopes it might help someone else.

Throughout my entire pregnancy, I've had no issues, in fact, I've felt great most of the time. On Tues, we went in for our routine 36w apt at 35w4d and our doctor was pretty sure our baby boy was breech so wanted a quick picture, which he is breech. During the in office picture, the doctor noticed the absence of pockets of amniotic fluid in my uterus so sent us to have some fetal monitoring done and an real ultrasound. The monitoring was just fine, perfect heartbeat and activity. The ultrasound came back showing my fluid levels were "very low", between a 4-5, where they should be around a 10. The doctor sent us home for the night with instructions to go on bed rest and to "drink water like I've never drank before". I must have drank over 100 oz. overnight. The next day (35w5d)we had another early morning ultrasound to check the fluid level again and it came back as a 4.6, so no improvement overnight. At this point my doctor was concerned my placenta may be failing so I was admitted to the hospital that day and have been here ever since. I'm on the fetal heart monitor 3x a day to make sure my little guy is still doing well, which he is, thank god. I had another ultrasound on Friday (36w) which showed there still was no improvement in my fluid level. The good news is that it's not decreasing. I was told if it decreased to a 2, they'd do a c-section right away. If the level remains the same, a c-section will be scheduled after 37w. At Wed's ultrasound (35w5d), my baby boy was measuring 5lbs 10 oz, so I think he will be just fine if he can't go to term. If my level happens to go up above a 6, I could go home and be on home bed rest and try to keep him in there longer, but I'm not hopeful since my last 3 ultrasounds showed no change.

Does anyone have any experience with this? If my fluid level was going to go up, would it have done so already by the 3rd scan on the 3rd day? Or does it take longer than 3 days?

I'm also freaked out about having a c-section! I never thought I'd be going down that road.


----------



## ktswissdom

Didn't want to read and run but unfortunately can t help you too much. I am further along than you and somewhat in the same boat (no pun intended, though I do feel like I am submerged with all the water I am drinking!) 
I am sure your doctors will take good care and I hope things get better so you can go home. If you do, I have heard that swimming or being submerged in water is also helpful for fluid levels. Good luck and best wishes for you and your LO.


----------



## starrbabes

Thank you and good luck to you and your LO!


----------



## Poppiebug

I also have lower than normal fluid, which they are attributing to the high BP issues I'm having (not pre-e just yet thank god). My levels were thought to be around 5 at the scan when they first discovered it, since then I've had weekly scans where it was seen at about 8 and then 7 last Saturday. I was told that drinking heaps wouldn't help too much, but I imagine that me being hydrated can only be good for bubs. 

My Obs is planning on inducing me at 38 weeks anyway, but I'm having continuous monitoring for BP (on meds too) and the weekly scans to make sure he's ok in there and the fluid levels remain the same we don't have to go any earlier. 

Thinking of your and your LO, hoping you can go a few more weeks too. 

Keep resting!


----------



## ktswissdom

interesting about the BP/low fluid correlation. I think mine is just b/c my placenta is getting a bit calcified. I am just back from my midwife appointment. I drank basically 2 liters of water before going and the fluid was "sufficient" but not good. basically i need to do everything i can to evacuate this LO! next appointment in 2 days. 

good luck to you both!


----------



## starrbabes

Good luck to you two also! My next scan is tomorrow morning so hoping I can maybe have some good news that the fluid has increased enough so I can at least go home and be on bed rest? Wishful thinking? At least if it still remains the same, they will schedule my c-section and I'll at least have a date for that instead of this endless waiting...


----------



## Poppiebug

All the best for your scan in the morning. I hope you get to go home and rest some more but even if you have to have your baby early, you will be in the best place and everything will be fine. 

Thinking of you. xo


----------



## starrbabes

Thanks Poppiebug.

Unfortunately, my scan showed no change in my fluid level this morning and my c-section has been scheduled for Monday, April 2nd (I'm 37 weeks on Friday). That also means I'm stuck in the hospital until then. :(

Each time I want to cry because of how lonely I am here in the hospital, I just remember that my baby is doing fine and am so thankful for that! What's 12 days of hospital bed rest to ensure my baby is perfect anyway?


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh hun :hugs: Well you are now in the best place to be looked after and pretty much have enforced rest. 37 weeks is pretty good and your baby will be fine.

Will be thinking of you on the 2nd. xo


----------



## stiffaknee

Im in a similar boat, ill be 34 weeks tomorrow and just found out my fluid levels are "on the low end of normal" (7.3 yesterday and 8.6 today). I also have a grade 3 placenta... I have to go for fluid checks twice a week and am on bedrest, but my doctor hasnt seemed too worried (baby scored an 8 out of 8 on the bpp)...she said as long as the baby is not in distress, its a waiting game.

Hope everything works out well for you and baby!!


----------



## starrbabes

stiffaknee said:


> Im in a similar boat, ill be 34 weeks tomorrow and just found out my fluid levels are "on the low end of normal" (7.3 yesterday and 8.6 today). I also have a grade 3 placenta... I have to go for fluid checks twice a week and am on bedrest, but my doctor hasnt seemed too worried (baby scored an 8 out of 8 on the bpp)...she said as long as the baby is not in distress, its a waiting game.
> 
> Hope everything works out well for you and baby!!

Good luck stiffaknee! Be thankful you aren't below the magic number of 5 that would get you on hospital bed rest. Just keep resting and drinking as much as you can and hopefully you won't need to stay on bed rest for the remainder of your pregnancy.

I keep asking if I can go home since my baby is proving to be doing just fine and handling the low fluid fine, but they say no because in case he started to show signs of distress, they'd need to take him out immediately. Plus there's the risk of cord compression with fluid as low as mine. My baby is still so very active though and I'm thankful everyday for that!


----------



## lalos 30

i had this in my last pregnancy waters never went above a 3 wasnt hospitalised just had 2 have weekly scans and monitored 4 times a week got induced 10 days early and bubs was perfect just a little on the small side . xx


----------

